

Show HN: dgr_dr AntiViral Image Sharing (YHack) - LegoSM
http://dgrdr-object.rhcloud.com/

======
LegoSM
Hi. Wanted to pop into the comments to just lay out what this is.

dgr_dr is an anti-viral image sharing site. Users upload pictures, and as
pictures are viewed, they are corrupted with each pageview. The more people
who look at an image, the fast it degrades.

We built this in under 24 hours on top of Flask for Y-Hack. Want to hear your
thoughts on it.

~~~
wrongc0ntinent
Might be fun for charting a DDoS attack timeline, start with a kitten.jpg ;)

